# How many miles?



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

searched around a little bit, couldn't really find anything...just wondering how many miles some of you guys are getting out of 99-09 F250 w/ the 7.3?? How many is too many?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One with about 126K, another with around 102K and last one with about 69K.

None are 09's though, since they stopped using the 7.3 in '03.5. 

I hope to run the first one to 300K, probably the rest as well.

New ones are too expensive and with all the newer electronic crap too unreliable.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark...
and yeah forgot about the 6.0L 
I was looking at 2 trucks 99 and an 02 both with 200k on them both with the 7.3 diesel (99 over 250k but only $5k)

trying to get an idea if its worth bothering for the low price tag even though the nada guide and kbb both have it around 9k

Also 100th post..senior member...awesome


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

rawdog;809526 said:


> searched around a little bit, couldn't really find anything...just wondering how many miles some of you guys are getting out of 99-0*3* F250 w/ the 7.3?? How many is too many?


Fixed it for you.

I have one with 292k and one with 234k,

Both have needed nothing but glow plug relays and each got a CPS.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have 223K on my 96-(motors are the same). Don't be afraid of 250K if its been maintained. Most likely it has if it got that far.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Stick with the 7.3 PSD and you can't go wrong. I have driven the 7.3 about 20k a year since they came out. If it's taken care of 300K - 400K is not unheard of. The ambulance company I work for does not take them out of service till over 350K. Even with huge miles on them they run great. But they do throw a bit of smoke out in the right conditions. The Cam sensor, weak transmissions, rusting out oil pans and the turbo oil lines / seals are really the only problems you run into. It may need parts like glow plugs and controllers here and there but it is not a real problem.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

MickiRig1;812516 said:


> Stick with the 7.3 PSD and you can't go wrong. I have driven the 7.3 about 20k a year since they came out. If it's taken care of 300K - 400K is not unheard of. The ambulance company I work for does not take them out of service till over 350K. Even with huge miles on them they run great. But they do throw a bit of smoke out in the right conditions. The Cam sensor, weak transmissions, rusting out oil pans and the turbo oil lines / seals are really the only problems you run into. It may need parts like glow plugs and controllers here and there but it is not a real problem.


HOLY SH*T BATMAN!!!!! took the words right out of my mouth... rusted oil pans is the bi**h!!!!!!! ive been in a couple 7.3 with over 400,000 miles and just the general things have went wrong..... cps, hpop, injectors.... nothing has been with having to go deep inside the engine!!! cant go wrong with a 7.3!!!! ftw!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

its a international diesel they will go haha. dam my 5.4 gasser has 155k on it lol


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, especially if you follow what Ford says. Means pulling the engine after draining, flipping the engine over, prying off the old pan, put on new slilicone (no gasket), and drop 'er back in. Price tag can run up to $2000 from the dealer. Some guys on the Ford forums cut the cross member off, replace the pan, then weld new brackets to the cross member and bolt her back up. I posted links on this on another thread here on plowsite with pics on how it's done. That will be my plan once the JB weld lets go (if it does) on mine.



VEGGIEPLOW;813068 said:


> HOLY SH*T BATMAN!!!!! took the words right out of my mouth... rusted oil pans is the bi**h!!!!!!! ive been in a couple 7.3 with over 400,000 miles and just the general things have went wrong..... cps, hpop, injectors.... nothing has been with having to go deep inside the engine!!! cant go wrong with a 7.3!!!! ftw!!!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

this is what the JB WELD looks like.... my truck was from upstate NY before i got it... the pan was leaking, not bad.... but enough to bug me...

steps for JB WELDING.....
1... drain oil
2... spray brake clean inside pan...
3.... grid the hell out of it..
4... more brake clean inside and outside the pan....
5.... 3 boxes JB WELD....
6.... get to mixxing and smearing
7... apply two more times

this has been on my pan for over two years... NO PROBLEMS YET!!

i guess you could grind it and make it a little cleaner, but.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a 94 with a 351 and my oil pan isn't anywhere close to rusting out I don't think.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Common PSD failures-

Cam sensor (ebay $30. Cary a spare)
Injectors - Usually 175-200K service life
HPOP- almost never fail
Trans- 175K- Stock torque converters are junk
Rear diff input shaft $190- Last about 250K
Water pumps- They usually warn you- drips coolant
at 200K get your driveshafts checked- T-Case failures result
Hub & bearing Assy- Lifespan Vary
Glow plug relay- Every couple years ($50)
Oil pan corrosion- Some years seem more prone than others.
Glow Plugs- Replace every time you have the valve covers off for any reason
Change engine oil religiosly at 5K. Trans 1-2 times/year. Trans case 1-2 times/year



The 7.3 is generally considered extremely reliable with normal maintenance. OEM and aftermarket starters and alternators are widely available on ebay with great pricing. I tend to eat alternators up in a season of plowing.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

So yours was leaking on the side primarily? Reason I ask is that it looks like you didn't do the bottom. Mine was leaking about an inch away from the drain plug. Also, you indicate to clean inside the pan, how'd you do that unless you pulled the motor, and if you did why not just replace it? If you did spray it inside, did you do it through the drain plug hole?



VEGGIEPLOW;814440 said:


> View attachment 58838
> 
> this is what the JB WELD looks like.... my truck was from upstate NY before i got it... the pan was leaking, not bad.... but enough to bug me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Just sold the 95 psd with 257k and still going strong (body rusted out) and moved into a 03 crew cab 7.3 with 202k. Just do the routine services and drive forever.
I did have to change the idm, and had the trans freshened up (including upgraded torque converter) around 250k in the 95


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

dellwas;819195 said:


> So yours was leaking on the side primarily? Reason I ask is that it looks like you didn't do the bottom. Mine was leaking about an inch away from the drain plug. Also, you indicate to clean inside the pan, how'd you do that unless you pulled the motor, and if you did why not just replace it? If you did spray it inside, did you do it through the drain plug hole?


yes, i did in fact go through the drain hole... the straw on the end really allows you to "shoot up in there".. be careful no to put the straw to far in the hole as it will come off and then you spend half the day fighting to get it back out... TRUST ME I KNOW!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. There is another thread on here, where I contributed a how-to on how to cut and weld the cross member back in, which allows easier replacement of the pan. That's what I'll do next if mine starts leaking again:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/797849-oil-pan-replaced-cob-job-way-56k-wrning.html



VEGGIEPLOW;820698 said:


> yes, i did in fact go through the drain hole... the straw on the end really allows you to "shoot up in there".. be careful no to put the straw to far in the hole as it will come off and then you spend half the day fighting to get it back out... TRUST ME I KNOW!!


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 2001 Ford f-350 with the 7.3 powerstroke in it. It has 220, 000 miles on it, and still worth around 15, 000.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

The 95- 97 motors were different ford fishermen. They were non intercooled and had different injectors, along with some other minor things. My 2000 has 163k on it and the only thing so far has been starter,alt,batteries. The only other thing i need to do is wire wheel the oil pna and POR15 it.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

My excursion 7.3 has 150k. I have done balljoints, torq converter and battery's. Just drive and enjoy. I run full synthetic Amsoil every where that i can too. I have bought and sold 3 or 4 that had deep into the 200k and they ran the same as mine.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I had a 96 with 266 on it. Still ran well but the trans was shot.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone except about the HPOP's, I have replaced 2 on trucks with under 150k and one on a truck with 180k. Still they are great motors, most reliable diesel ever put in a ford(from the factory lol)


----------

